# Bought Cruise Line Stock



## HoneyNut (Dec 31, 2020)

Cowardly investor here taking unfamiliar risk...I just bought 8 shares each of a couple cruise lines.  That was almost two thirds of my $600 stimulus, not sure where else to stimulate the economy with the remaining two hundred dollars.
I'm hoping that since the cruise stock is half the price of what it was pre-Covid that maybe in three years it will be back to last year's price which would be 100% return which would be good right? (kind of ignorant about stock growth but I have a very high-risk-tolerant coworker who bought cruise line stocks back in the big dip in the springtime and he recommended I buy some - tho he might consider 8 shares as not really investing, ha ha).


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 31, 2020)

I know nothing about investing either, but what you bought sounds like a good thing!  And it will be fun for you to watch!  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2020)

Vegas, hotels, cruise lines are hoping a gradual decline in the virus. Good luck with that.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 1, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> And it will be fun for you to watch!


It has already been exciting! They went up a couple dollars per share, then they dropped almost that much.  I've got a gain of $5 right now, what a roller-coaster!  I'm considering whether to put my other $200 left from the stimulus into the same stock.

editing to add...oops, still learning how to read the portfolio page, turns out I have only gained 88 cents.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

Interesting read before you invest any more

https://www.fool.com/investing/2021/01/01/2-no-brainer-stocks-to-buy-for-2021/


----------

